# Which Nail Gun to Buy? - Building Primitive furniture from reclaimed wood & pallets?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A brad nailer is only good for very light work, like tacking something in place until the glue drys.
Going to need at least a finish nailer.
I use Kreg screws and Tite Bond glue far more then nails when building furniture.
How about you post some pictures of what you have built or are planing to build for better suggestions.


----------



## Dom Giovanni (Oct 23, 2012)

As suggested a finish nailer is what you need. I am retired now but still build furniture. I have built hundreds and hundreds of bedroom chest-of-drawers all sizes, headboards, entertainment centers, mirror frames, coffee tables, sofa tables, end tables, blanket chests and much more. I did not build chairs and don't know how. I used the finish nailers for applying glue blocks and supports (mostly unseen parts). When using finish nails on show-sides I puttied holes. Glue is your buddy. Lots of clamps. You can't have too many clamps in all sizes. Drywall screws by the boxload. A decent finish nailer with 1" - 1-1/4" nails. Tons of 120 & 180 sandpaper. And as many different type sanders, electric or air as you can afford, 3-4 minimum plus a couple sizes of tabletop belt sanders. You should be good to go.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I personaly would never use drywall screws for any form of furniture making.
Far to brittle and can snap off if there side loaded.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

1" and 1 1/4" nails are only good for very small thin moldings.. they wont penetrate far enough into hte second piece of wood otherwise. allowing for movement


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would think wood dowls and biscuits would be a better choice.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

dowels and biscuits are a thing of the past.. they require 10x longer do to glue setup and clamping time. with pocket hole screws once the screws in the only thing left is to put the plugs in and sand flush


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is not the same as fine furniture joinery but the Kreg system may solve many of your primitive furniture needs. It does a nice job of setting pocket screws at good angles. I would invest in some plug cutters to cut plugs for any exposed screw heads. You can buy them in bulk too though. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/PRODUCT/20...ode=10INGOPB&gclid=CIbDmpiimLMCFcxcMgoddnMAFg


----------



## Dom Giovanni (Oct 23, 2012)

I understand what each person replying is saying but that's not all of the story. I have made furniture using dove tails, biscuit joints, dados, lap joints and on and on. Drywall screws are used extensively within furniture to attach glue blocks and tops to long rails such as sofa tables from inside. They are often used in pocket holes. They have their legitimate uses. If one breaks deal with it! As for small nails I was only giving the person an estimate of sizes, they have to figure out length for themselves. I have attached triple-hundreds if not thousands of sections of trim moulding with 1" to 1-1/4" finish nails plus other uses. I have set thousands of 3/4" glue blocks with them under tops. I have used wood dowels and sometimes still do. It's hard to think after thrirty years of woodworking what I haven't at least tried. I didn't reply to boast of my work, but many examples of my furniture are across the country, primarily the East, and many pieces are in Europe, and many pieces that I built were used in large furniture shows from New Orleans to Chicago.

To the original writer - work as you see fit. The purists will never be pleased with any work except their own. I do not subscribe to the view that one should take up the end of a board and hit somebody over the head with it when it has other uses. Good luck with the primitive furniture. That's the only kind I now make but not so much production.


----------



## Dom Giovanni (Oct 23, 2012)

*More on screws and stuff...*

I should add that when using pocket holes the kreg screw is a usual choice but not the only choice. I haven't been a fan of pocket holes on every type of furniture. Biscuit joints are fine but not the only way and probably not worth all the trouble on some furniture. When when learns how to attach a top and glue and screw the under-rails or glue blocks properly to allow expansion and contraction, drywall screws do the job as well as anything at far less expense and trouble. Furniture making is an art not a science, it is in its own universe.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I love the thought of primitive furniture. 
First must have tool is a 4" grinder with 80 grit paper on it.
My employer is a big nut on building primitive furniture. If a big tree gets blown down close by, he goes over with his chain saw and wants the curved roots for his projects.
He has a few rocking chairs and such that have won blue ribbons at the county fair.

You can use a conventional drill bit and drill a hole, the grinder to trim down the stock to fit in the hole. 
A brad will hold it like a helping hand while fitting other pieces. But is all a brad is good for, just hold it together while you fit and make other pieces. 
Will be the glue and clamps that really do the work when it is time to assemble.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I love my Kreg pocket hole cutter.......but It's best suited for things like face frames....

The OP is making "Primitive furniture".....this tends to mean old dry lumber....clunky and large.....chances are, a pocket hole screw will split the wood....

Short of using bolts.....dowls and biskets are going to be the strongest.....yea, it's more work....but stronger.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

pocket hole screws are self tapping. as long as the correct thread type is chosen the wood wont split. besides their only short screws.. 3/4 stock gets 1 1/4's . 1" gets 1 5/8, 1 1/2 gets 2 1/4"


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Dom Giovanni said:


> I understand what each person replying is saying but that's not all of the story. I have made furniture using dove tails, biscuit joints, dados, lap joints and on and on. Drywall screws are used extensively within furniture to attach glue blocks and tops to long rails such as sofa tables from inside. They are often used in pocket holes. They have their legitimate uses. If one breaks deal with it! As for small nails I was only giving the person an estimate of sizes, they have to figure out length for themselves. I have attached triple-hundreds if not thousands of sections of trim moulding with 1" to 1-1/4" finish nails plus other uses. I have set thousands of 3/4" glue blocks with them under tops. I have used wood dowels and sometimes still do. It's hard to think after thrirty years of woodworking what I haven't at least tried. I didn't reply to boast of my work, but many examples of my furniture are across the country, primarily the East, and many pieces are in Europe, and many pieces that I built were used in large furniture shows from New Orleans to Chicago.
> 
> To the original writer - work as you see fit. The purists will never be pleased with any work except their own. I do not subscribe to the view that one should take up the end of a board and hit somebody over the head with it when it has other uses. Good luck with the primitive furniture. That's the only kind I now make but not so much production.


You are absolutely correct drywall screws have a legitimate use and that is hanging drywall! You may make the most beautiful furniture in the world but apparently it doesn't sell for much if all you can afford is dry wall screws. And come on drywall screws in pocket holes that is about as hack as it can get.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Seems to me, and I admit to only designing and building outdoor furniture and stuff well, that blowing nails at 800,000psi into primitive wood runs a greater risk if it splitting than any screw imagined?

By the way, finding and building stuff out of found wood is a growing big deal in fine arts communities again now that people are parting with money again. Yes, whether most of us feel it or not, galleries are always the first indicator of social and spending trends. A friend owns a gallery with a guy who took to making "studio furniture" late in life. He was working with a metal chase artist and blacksmith to turn out some great stuff. He leans more to cabinetry these days. Prices are in the $$$$$$ range. 

http://www.cinemagallery.cc/studiofurniture.htm

My ex had a beautiful table given her by an studio artist friend that was hewn and polished out of gorgeous tree trunk. Sits 10 or so. No metal fasteners used to join legs to the top. No square edges.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

shooting finish nails into old wood is far less likely to split the wood than screws.. old or not.. reason being the nail isnt pointed like a hand nail is its more blunt so it punches its way though.. 

today i had to repair some broken trim in a 200 yr old house and i had to glue and pin it back together with 23 gauge nails. the only issue i had was wiping hte excess glue off


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

codyHF said:


> Hi,
> I recently started building Primitive furniture out of reclaimed/unused wood,pallets, ECT......
> I have been using a cheap brad nailer and it doesn't always drive the nailed threw and also they aren't very sturdy.
> My question is what should I use because I'm looking to purchase a new nail gun but idk what kind I should buy
> Thanks!


Lots of guns to choose from. I have a couple of Porter Cable guns which I like and a Bostich as well. All work well. Then there is Paslode who pioneered the "gun" nailers. ( no compressor) If the hose is a concern I would look at the gas guns. Now Porter Cable makes a battery powered nailer, built in compressor. If you brad nailer doesn't drive the nails all the way through, it could be a compressor issue. Usually brad nailers overdrive the brad...at least in my experience. Just match the tool to the job.:thumbsup:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Brads have no strength at least use finish nails. You have two choices 15 or 16 gauge go with the heaviest. I weigh 240 my brother weighs 330 how long do you think a chair or bench put together with brads and drywall screws will last?:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

its the glue bond that gives the strenght not the nail. the nail holds things together until the glue fully sets up. 

try pulling woodwork apart thats simply put together with finish nails or brads.. doesnt take much.. if its glued good luck...


----------



## MarkusAIC (Apr 4, 2011)

Google Festool Domino and Domino XL for new ways of joining.
Look at the Grex nailers, a bit pricey but great guns


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the domino is a great tool but its pretty steep for a beginner.. its basically hypbrid of biscuits and dowels


----------



## Dom Giovanni (Oct 23, 2012)

You are absolutely correct, drywall screws are for drywall, being more brittle than wood screws. But wood screws also have some drawbacks. I should not have been so hasty in my reply to the person making furniture out of pallets, but so what? I did specifically say to use them on less important parts of furniture such as glue blocks, where glue is the primary joinery and not the screws. Where sometimes large pieces of furniture will take anywhere up to a six or eight screws or more on the non-stress side of blocks which holds them until the glue dries. I think I meant to say square-head wood screws that are very similar to drywall screws and confusing them is my fault. The threads are different but look much alike and no threads on the upper shank, which I used in pocket holes. But so what, everyone has to learn on there own. I don't advocate using the wrong screws, but there are times using drywall screws saves time and money where the screw is not the primary object holding a piece of furniture together. I specifically said glue. I'll take my hits and specifically refer to their proper name, that is "furniture drywall screws." I hope that I don't offend that chap who referred to something about "hack" work - I would like to see his birdhouses!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Dom Giovanni said:


> You are absolutely correct, drywall screws are for drywall, being more brittle than wood screws. But wood screws also have some drawbacks. I should not have been so hasty in my reply to the person making furniture out of pallets, but so what? I did specifically say to use them on less important parts of furniture such as glue blocks, where glue is the primary joinery and not the screws. Where sometimes large pieces of furniture will take anywhere up to a six or eight screws or more on the non-stress side of blocks which holds them until the glue dries. I think I meant to say square-head wood screws that are very similar to drywall screws and confusing them is my fault. The threads are different but look much alike and no threads on the upper shank, which I used in pocket holes. But so what, everyone has to learn on there own. I don't advocate using the wrong screws, but there are times using drywall screws saves time and money where the screw is not the primary object holding a piece of furniture together. I specifically said glue. I'll take my hits and specifically refer to their proper name, that is "furniture drywall screws." I hope that I don't offend that chap who referred to something about "hack" work - I would like to see his birdhouses!


Sir I apologize for what I said . Apparently I was having a bad day, but that is not an excuse. I had no right to say what I did. I was not calling you a hack I was only referring to using drywall screws in pocket holes. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Sir I apologize for what I said . Apparently I was having a bad day, but that is not an excuse. I had no right to say what I did. I was not calling you a hack I was only referring to using drywall screws in pocket holes. Please accept my apologies.


:ban:Look....if you two don't quit the politeness and respect you will have to find another forum........:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the issue with using drywall screws is that they have a bugle head which can sink deeper into the wood as the screw turns. pocket hole screws have a pan head which stops or slows down the screw digging deeper


----------



## Dom Giovanni (Oct 23, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> You are absolutely correct drywall screws have a legitimate use and that is hanging drywall! You may make the most beautiful furniture in the world but apparently it doesn't sell for much if all you can afford is dry wall screws. And come on drywall screws in pocket holes that is about as hack as it can get.


To say that drywall screws are only for hanging drywall is amazing. That is akin to saying that hinge tape is only used for hinges. But I can take my hits. I should
have said I used wood screws/pocket screws in pocket holes but didn't; I was too hasty. But I did mean furniture drywall screws for glue blocks, used especially on
the non-stress parts and against the grain underneath and within some types of furniture. I should have been more clear. The caveat is that certain conditions need
to be taken into account. Furniture drywall screw is a colloquilism. Every hack birdhouse maker should know that.


----------

